# St Felix, Babingley, Norfolk, August 2016



## HughieD (Sep 30, 2016)

OK - my final church report from my Norfolk trip.

*The History:*
St Felix is situated in Babingley, a small hamlet and abandoned village approximately 6 miles north of Kings Lynn. A few houses remain off the A149 Kings Lynn- Hunstanton road. Its claim to fame is that it is said to be the place where St Felix of Burgundy, Apostle to the East Angles, landed in Britain from Gaul in AD 631 and who was widely credited as introducing Christianity to the kingdom of East Anglia.

The rebuilt 14th-century parish church of St Felix was used for worship until the early 19th century. It sits in a field 200m north of the River Babingley and is now part of the nearby Sandringham estate on the site of what was thought to be the first Christian church to be built in Norfolk. The ruin today dates back to the 14th-century along with its 15th century south porch addition, built in the main of grey Sandringham stone and carstone with limestone dressings. The church consisted of a nave, north and south aisles with two-bay arcade, chancel, and west tower. These were constructed in three stages culminating with the west tower. It has undergone a number of alterations. The north aisle was demolished and its arcade blocked. Additionally the chancel arch has been bricked up and a Decorated Gothic window from the south side of the chancel re-set in the brickwork.

It's ruined state goes back along way - in a 1602 survey the chancel was described as 'decaying' and by 1752, 'dilapidated'. It is pictured below in an 1825 lithograph:


Babingley Church by HughieDW, on Flickr

William Whites' History, Gazetter and Directory stated in 1845 that "the tower and nave are in tolerable repair, but the chancel is in ruins" Repairs were apparently attempted four years later in 1849 (Pevsner) but he introduction of the mission church just off the main road in 1880 was the final nail in the St Felix's coffin as the church had its roof removed, although the church yard continued to be used into the 20th century. It was Grade I listed in March 1951. Now bar the 15th century porch the church is completely roofless.

*The Explore:*
This was the first church I visited on my Norfolk jaunt. It is one of the finest ruined churches in Norfolk and one that was top of my list. It was also the most difficult to get to, located deep into private land. My initial approach was a fail. I set off on a footpath located South-East off the A149. I soon came to the Babingley River and decided I needed to be on the north bank of it. The right turn off the footpath onto the north bank soon became impassable and I admitted defeat and returned to my car. The nearest road to the church was private and leads to Hall Farm. Signs warn of CCTV so that was a no-no. There was nothing for it. I parked up at the junction of the B1439 and the A149,walked back south along the later until I was exactly due east of the ruins and went for it. Yomping one km across farmer's fields I evaded the gaze of Hall Farm and eventually arrived that the ruins. Unsurprisingly I had the place to myself. It is much overgrown in the summer months and I had to battle the undergrowth to get in. The day had been cloudy and a bit overcast which was a bit of a disappointment. However when I headed to the west of the ruin to get a view of the whole church with the west tower in the foreground, the clouds parted and the most glorious shafts of sunlight illuminated the church. So back I yomped triumphantly again evading the gaze of potentially unhappy land owners.

*The Pictures:*
St Felix comes into view!


img7090 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7092 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The roofline of the nave is clearly evident in this picture:


img7091bw by HughieDW, on Flickr

And in we go via the 15th century porch:


img7121 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The only 'semi' roofed bit of the church left:


img7128 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The first of the arches of the two-bay arcade on the south aisles:


img7126bw by HughieDW, on Flickr

And the other. Note Decorated Gothic window from the south side of the chancel re-set in the brickwork:


img7125 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Close-up of reset Gothic window:


img7118 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The rather overgrown nave:


img7115 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7097 by HughieDW, on Flickr

On to the West Tower and the view up:


img7114 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Back out and a side view from the west of the 15th century porch:


img7101 by HughieDW, on Flickr

North side of the church where the demolished north aisles would have been:


img7150 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Close-up of the West Tower:


img7139 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And close-up of the tower's delightful ground-floor window:


img7108bw by HughieDW, on Flickr

Ah! This is why we came to this 14th century ecclesiastical gem…


img7146 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7148 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Sep 30, 2016)

I enjoyed every single one, thanks for posting them.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 30, 2016)

dauntless - UE said:


> I enjoyed every single one, thanks for posting them.



Cheers mate. You are very kind...


----------



## thorfrun (Sep 30, 2016)

400 years in a ruined state and it still stands, anything built 40 years ago is being pulled down, which pleb decided modern building techniques are better LOL 

nice set of pics there mate, love the 3rd from last.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 30, 2016)

thorfrun said:


> 400 years in a ruined state and it still stands, anything built 40 years ago is being pulled down, which pleb decided modern building techniques are better LOL
> 
> nice set of pics there mate, love the 3rd from last.



Cheers mate. And you are not far wrong there.


----------



## smiler (Sep 30, 2016)

Great research Hughie, outstanding pics, I loved it, Thanks


----------



## Wrench (Oct 1, 2016)

Nice work and cracking write up there, loved the history on this place.
Nice pics too.


----------



## Rubex (Oct 1, 2016)

I have enjoyed all your Norfolk church reports HughieD


----------



## HughieD (Oct 2, 2016)

Rubex said:


> I have enjoyed all your Norfolk church reports HughieD



Cheers Rubex. Norfolk has so much to offer!


----------



## degenerate (Oct 2, 2016)

Really nice Hughie, I'm glad you made that trek these photos are wonderful


----------



## Conrad (Oct 2, 2016)

Nicely done


----------



## night crawler (Oct 2, 2016)

Nice work but you could have saved yourself a lot of hard work if you did a little homework. Read the link
The ruined church of St Felix - view to... (C) Evelyn Simak :: Geograph Britain and Ireland there are a few more photos here Photos near Grid Reference/TF666260 :: Geograph Britain and Ireland. Looks an amazing ruin to look round


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 3, 2016)

Loving all your norfolk church reports hughie.especially this one.still sint managed to go this one yet.great report and pics


----------

